# Selby Disused Mushroom Farm



## wirelessmast

Has anyone explored the disused mushroom farm near selby?

I live close by, but sadly time and a lack of 'back-up' mean ive only explored the first row of growing tunnels (all filled with dumped furniture!) and the derelict bungalow and its outbuildings (presumably a caretakers house) which is badly damaged. I did however explore the smaller part of the farm (that faces the A63) more thoroughly.

No photos im afraid

There was a fire on site recently, presumably arson. Its possible theres also work afoot to demolish the site

The main farm complex is pretty huge, with what looks like a modern processing and packing plant in the middle. 

google maps link http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=selby&sll=52.855864,-2.900391&sspn=18.974996,32.255859&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Selby,+North+Yorkshire,+United+Kingdom&ll=53.762526,-1.131077&spn=0.009044,0.023882&t=h&z=16

Because of the size and 'density' of the buildings, its not really a place to explore on ones own!

If anyone fancies giving the place a go, PM me for directions if needed


----------



## Mad Larkin

blimey that brings back some memories! we moved from camblesforth after my gcse's 11 yers ago! there's a mushroom farm on the left hand side (or was) as you go along the long straight road from selby to 'cammy' i thought you meant that but it didnt make sense as it was poly tunnels!

you dont mean that one at all, the site does indeed look reallly big, good luck with the 'splore, hope you get round it soon and i look forward to seeing some pics mate


----------



## Priority 7

Looks like a fun explore just a little too far away for me at the moment. If you get a few nice photos I may be forced to make a trip


----------



## ArtfulDodger

I have considered it but due to the recent arson / quantity of vanadalism going on there I thought it best to stay away


----------



## Rolleiman

Mad Larkin said:


> blimey that brings back some memories! we moved from camblesforth after my gcse's 11 yers ago! there's a mushroom farm on the left hand side (or was) as you go along the long straight road from selby to 'cammy' i thought you meant that but it didnt make sense as it was poly tunnels!
> 
> you dont mean that one at all, the site does indeed look reallly big, good luck with the 'splore, hope you get round it soon and i look forward to seeing some pics mate



Hi there,this post and your message brought back a few memories for me, I went to Drax in 1945/9..Cheers Rolleiman


----------



## wirelessmast

ArtfulDodger said:


> I have considered it but due to the recent arson / quantity of vanadalism going on there I thought it best to stay away



exactly the reason ive not done it yet. Its too deep and dense a site to explore alone, sadly my regular exploration partner is away fighting the taliban (fellas built like a brick sh**house, ideal chap to have with you!) but it would be a shame for the place to be demolished before its recorded.

Im hoping to have time to check the roadside parts out again in the next few weeks, so will take some photos then


----------



## TK421

Hi mate, I'm not far from Selby, and did not realise this place was closed. I'll have a visit if you fancy meeting up, looks like a great site. Are you able to send PM's yet?


----------



## Jimb00b

Hi I'm new to this fort it was just me and my m8 that was interested in this sort of stuff.... Clearly not lol.. We live darn road at ponty and wud probe like to do it wiv u but like I said were new to this!


----------



## Mad Larkin

there is apparently somwhere else to visit in selby

[ame]http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=54013[/ame]


----------



## ShellyDuckDuck

Hi,i use 2 live in Selby,so will have 2 have a nosey the next time i am there!


----------



## wirelessmast

had a drive to it today (was officially checking i'd put a wheel back on properly!) and pulled into the loading bay at the front, spent ten mins or so just watching for any activity,

the only things i see different from last time i checked are a couple of hand painted signs saying open trenches on site, and on the A63 entrance a large 'for sale - development land' sign. Certainly no one was about and theres no fencing etc on the main entrance

TK - thanks for the offer. I may take you up on it, but its probably going to be some weeks before i have enough free time. Theres a few smaller sites i want to do first (an old pub and an abandoned farm house)


----------



## TK421

No worries chief, you know where I am..............here!


----------



## rob-c

would like to go and see it with someone. mainly for the emotional perspective because my mum and dad used to work ther before it closed due to a mushroom killing disease breakout. it would be nice to see alot of the site really and take photos before it is all raized to the ground to show em both. would meet up or if youve allready gone there... again! xD


----------



## theoss

rob-c said:


> would like to go and see it with someone. mainly for the emotional perspective because my mum and dad used to work ther before it closed due to a mushroom killing disease breakout. it would be nice to see alot of the site really and take photos before it is all raized to the ground to show em both. would meet up or if youve allready gone there... again! xD



I'll go with you... I can often be found in Escrick at weekends, but the ossbox has an absence of windscreen wipers at the moment so I am limited to times when rain is not expected.

I had a few visits here in the past, before it got trashed, and I'm not bad at communicating with the traveller community who you might just encounter at this place..


----------



## rob-c

theoss said:


> I'll go with you... I can often be found in Escrick at weekends, but the ossbox has an absence of windscreen wipers at the moment so I am limited to times when rain is not expected.
> 
> I had a few visits here in the past, before it got trashed, and I'm not bad at communicating with the traveller community who you might just encounter at this place..



seen as i live down virtually the road from the mushroom farm in brayton, it is really easy for me to get to, so anyday would be fine


----------



## theoss

rob-c said:


> seen as i live down virtually the road from the mushroom farm in brayton, it is really easy for me to get to, so anyday would be fine



Hi- have you made it the farm yet? Only just seen this and I couldn't really commit to anything due to vehicle problems.

I'm about this coming weekend, if your still interested.


----------



## jonathon555

Selby & sherburn in elmet is a treasure trove of places

Tate & Lyle
Corugated Paper plant
Clariant chemicals
Bocm Pauls
Disused airfield
riccal Mine

Sherburn mill
Proving Ground 

etc


----------



## ArtfulDodger

jonathon555 said:


> Selby & sherburn in elmet is a treasure trove of places
> 
> Corugated Paper plant
> Clariant chemicals
> 
> etc



Corugated Paper plant - Unfortuantley this has been completely leveled now, only rubble left

Clariant chemicals - Security is very tight here, its just recently been bought out and the new owners moving in


----------



## jonathon555

ArtfulDodger said:


> Corugated Paper plant - Unfortuantley this has been completely leveled now, only rubble left
> 
> Clariant chemicals - Security is very tight here, its just recently been bought out and the new owners moving in



New owners to run the site ? Or redeveloped for housing


----------



## ArtfulDodger

jonathon555 said:


> New owners to run the site ? Or redeveloped for housing



It has been bought by new owners to run the site (Industrial Chemicals - IIRC). Unfortunately the new owners had to spend quite abit bringing the site upto scratch as during its time spent closed it was broken into and ££££ of cabling etc stolen.


----------



## Jayen4

Well,if anyone's going to visit this or any other sites around this area,I'd be happy to tag along. I'm looking to get a few places under my belt in the near future. Not had chance yet due to other things taking precedent.
Somebody give me a shout ?? or mail me @ [email protected](dot)com ....


----------



## wirelessmast

jonathon555 said:


> Selby & sherburn in elmet is a treasure trove of places
> 
> 
> Proving Ground
> 
> etc



Thats a new one on me. I'd be interested to see that, can you PM me any info?


----------



## DanDanRS

I have been in this site before the arson and before i had a camera  i used to live in Drax and i went in here with a friend for a nosey about. Never met anyone else there and never saw any vehicles so i would guess no security. We accidently ventured onto the golfcourse nearby and were very quickly asked to leave but while on site we had no problems. Iv moved, allthough not far from here now.


----------



## rob-c

been a while since ive been on here... been busy with gcse's... been to the farm now about 5 times... was a fire there yesterday in the rtunnels... about 8-9 burnt... free tomorrow inf anyone wants to take a trip


----------



## oldscrote

Is this the place

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16450[/ame]


----------



## wirelessmast

Just a quick update to mention that there has recently been yet another arson attack, on the caretakers cottage, and this has been subsequently demolished. It looks like a couple of the growing tunnels and maybe even part of the pack house have been demolished too (as best i could see from the top of the railway bridge on my bike).


----------

